# أيهما أفضل؟ البتولية أم الزواج؟!



## خادم المسيح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا أيها الإخوة..
إن الكثير من الناس يصبحون رهباناً وراهبات ويعيشون حياة البتوليّة.. وكثيرون آخرون يتزوّجون ويكملون مسيرة البشرية كما أرادها الرب.. فأيهما أفضل؟ البتوليّة أم الزواج؟ وماذا عن قول معمنا القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس: "32 فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ 
33 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ. 
34 إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا. " 1كو 7 : 32- 34

وفي نفس الوقت هناك آيات أخرى في التكوين مثلاً: "28 وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». " تك 1 : 28
هذه الآية والتعليم المسيحي يقول لنا أن الزواج سرٌّ مقدّس.. فهل هو يبعدنا عن الله أكثر من لو أننا كنا غير متزوجين؟ 
سؤال آخر:
في الكتاب المقدس أيضاً يقول القديس بولس: " 5 لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضاً مَعاً لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ. " 1 كو 7: 5
قهل الجنس يبعدنا عن الصلاة والصوم ؟
وآية أخرى تقول: " 4 لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ وَكَذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. " 1 كو 7: 4
فهل هذه الآية تعني أن للرجل والمرأة الحق في أي ممارسة جنسية بينهما إن كانت برضى الطرفين؟
اتمنى أن ينير الله عقلي بواسطتكم..
شكراً جزيلاً أيها الإخوة..ليبارككم الرب
سلام ونعمة


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا هرد من رائي شخصي و ليس ديني
فأيهما أفضل؟ البتوليّة أم الزواج؟
كل انسان لة طبيعة مختلفة عن الاخر فانت تستطيع ان تكتب شعر و انا لا اعرف لكن احب ان اقراءة
فعندما تختار الزواج او البتولية هي موهبة من الله تختلف من شخص لااخر و كلاهما لمجد الله
 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 7 العدد 8 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لِغَيْرِ الْمُتَزَوِّجِينَ وَلِلأَرَامِلِ إِنَّهُ حَسَنٌ لَهُمْ إِذَا لَبِثُوا كَمَا أَنَا. 
 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 7 العدد 9 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَضْبِطُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَلْيَتَزَوَّجُوا لأَنَّ التَّزَوُّجَ أَصْلَحُ مِنَ التَّحَرُّقِ. 
ولذلك الزواج هو سر مقدس لان الله و ضعة لنا للصلاح
وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا. 
لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ. 
فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ 
وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ. 
وده مش معناة ان كل واحد متزوجش بيرضي الله او ماشي مع الله او المتزوجين كلهم بيكون لهم اهتمام بالعالم فقط
قهل الجنس يبعدنا عن الصلاة والصوم ؟
اما موضوع الجنس مع الصلاة و الصوم فهو مختلف لان الصوم عندنا هو ترك الشهوات الجسدية في كل شي من اكل و شرب و فسح و جنس فلو انت تحب شي بكثرة اي كان هذا الشي و تفعلة بشوق فهو شهوة للجسد فهي ضد الصوم
أن للرجل والمرأة الحق في أي ممارسة جنسية بينهما إن كانت برضى الطرفين؟
الرضا بين الطرفين شي واجب طبعا لان كل حايتنا مبنية علي المحبة وكل حياتنا لابد ان تكون لمجد لله فانت تاكل و تعيش و تصلي و تتزوج لمجد الله فاذا كان هدفك دائما مجد الله فكل شي تعملة هيكون اكيد بمحبة لله
كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ. 
كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَبْنِي. *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح
اولا : لا توجد افضليه للبتوليه على الزواج او العكس بل الافضليه هى فى كيفية معيشتك لهذه الحياه ان كانت حياه بتوليه او حياة الزواج كى تحياها لمجد الله فهذا الغرض الاساسى من حياتنا باى طريقه نحياها
ثانيا : الجنس لا يبعدنا عن الصوم او الصلاه لانه مقدس فى الزواج ولكنه لايليق فى وقت الزهد ونكران الزات من صوم وصلاه ومطانيات
ثالثا : نعم انا معك ان الرضا شىء مهم ولكن فيما يليق وفيما حدده الله ولا يجب التجاوز بحجة ان الطرفين متفقين 
ولينير المسيح طريقك
+++*


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطى الأنسان وزنات وليس هذا معناه التفضيل فالبتول والمتزوج يخدم الرب​


----------



## Kiril (1 سبتمبر 2009)

> فأيهما أفضل؟ البتوليّة أم الزواج؟


لا يوجد افضلية
فالمسيح عندما تجلي علي الجبل مع تلاميذة 
ظهر معه اثنان موسي "متزوج" و ايليا "بتول"
فالاثنين امام الرب واحد و لكن الاعمال الصالحة هي التي تميز الانسان



> فهل هو يبعدنا عن الله أكثر من لو أننا كنا غير متزوجين؟


طبعا لا
الزواج سر مقدس ........ الروح القدس يحل علي العروسين امام المذبح
البتولية ايضا تعني التقرب من الله و لكن ليس اكثر من الذين متزوجين
فهناك متزوجين اكثر قداسة من رهبان و العكس
كما قلت حسب الاعمال و حسب سلوك الانسان امام الله


----------



## خادم المسيح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً أيها الأحباء..
لكن ما زال بعض الغمام يغطي الفكرة كاملة..
M1ged: شكراً على التوضيحات.. لكن، "وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا. 
لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ. 
فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ 
وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ. 
وده مش معناة ان كل واحد متزوجش بيرضي الله او ماشي مع الله او المتزوجين كلهم بيكون لهم اهتمام بالعالم فقط" 
هل بالإمكان التوضيح أكثر؟ الآية توضح أن اهتمامات المتزوج بالعالم أكثر.. وأنا أعرف أنه كلما ابتعدنا عن اهتمامات العالم تقرّبنا من الله.. 
samir_yd: "ثانيا : الجنس لا يبعدنا عن الصوم او الصلاه لانه مقدس فى الزواج ولكنه لايليق فى وقت الزهد ونكران الزات من صوم وصلاه ومطانيات"
لكن إن كان كاهن متزوج قد مارس الجنس مع زوجته، هذا لا يمنع من أن يقدّم الذبيحة لله.. هل يمكن التوضيح أكثر 
ربنا يبارك الجميع!  شكراً كثييييييراً!!!


----------



## Kiril (1 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش ايه السؤال اللي عاوز تقوله في المشاركة الاخيرة؟


----------



## خادم المسيح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

آسف لأن السؤال لم يكن واضحاً 
كنت أقول أن الإنسان كلما ابتعد عن اهتمامات العالم كلما تقرّب إلى الله.. والمتزوج يقترب من اهتمامات العالم.. وأما غير المتزوج يبتعد عنها.. وهذا يدل أن الإنسان إذا كان غير متزوجاً يكون أقرب إلى الله من خلال الآية.. لكن حسب ردكم المتزوج والبتول متساويان في الاقتراب من الله (اعتماداً على أعمالهم) فكيف ذلك؟ 
شكراً على صبرك


----------



## استفانوس (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ارى في اسئلتك شي ما
فأقول لك اظهر على حقيقتك
 لانه لايوجد مسيحي في العالم يلقب نفسه باسم قدوس
فهذا فقط للخالق 
*اطلب من الادارة حذف الموضوع *
*وتغير اسم العضوية لانه غير لائق بمنتدى مسيحي*


----------



## خادم المسيح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

العزيز استفانوس..
حاشا أن اطلق على نفسي قدوس! بل حاشا أن أقول أني اعرف ما هي القداسة لأني بعيد كل البعد عنها.. لكن "قدوس رب المجد" بمعنى أقدس رب المجد! لم أعنِ أبداً نفسي ولا أعتقد أن هناك مخرباً قد يكون بهذا الغباء وهذا التحدي!
أنا مسيحي حتى الموت! وإن كنت أحاول أن أعرف أكثر عن ديني من مصدر مسيحي موثوق فأين الضرر؟ إن كنت أسأل عن كلِّ شيء فلماذا تنظر فيها "شيئاً ما"؟ نحن لا نخاف أن نسأل لأن المسيحية ليس فيها ما هو غير منطقي.. وكما قال الله في أشعياء 1: "هلموا نتحاجج" ..  وكيف يكون التحاجج إن لك يكن مع أناسٍ يعملون لأجل الله كرّواد هذا المنتدى؟ فلم هذه النظرة؟
إن السؤال الذي سألته أعرف جوابه.. لكني لا أعرف لماذا! وإن كنت لا أعرف لماذا لن أعرف كيف أجيب من سألني عنه.. 
وما علاقة اسم العضوية بالموضوع؟ 
لم اتوقع ضيق الصدر هذا! 
في رعاية المخلص


----------



## استفانوس (1 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب 
غيرتي دفعتني لهذا
ولي حجتي
اذا احببت ان اكلمك فبماذا اكلمك
ااقول يااخي قدوس رب المجد
ارجو بمحبة المسيح ان تطلب من ادارة المنتدى تغير اسم العضوية
في هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=6
ومرحبا بك اخا عزيزا في منتديات الكنيسة
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز قدوس رب المجد
مرحب بك في المنتدى و مرحب بكل تساؤلاتك و مواضيعك
بداية أحب ان اوضح ان نظامنا في التعامل مع الأسئلة هو سؤال لكل موضوع, لذلك سأخذ سؤالك الأول و أترك البقية لنتحاور فيها في مواضيع منفصلة
بالنسبة ما هي الأفضل, حياة الرهبنة أم حياة المتزوج.. الجواب يعتمد على ماذا تقصده بالأفضل؟ الأفضل روحياً؟ الأفضل إجتماعياً؟ الأفضل خدمياً؟ هذه الأفضل هي قياس نسبي, فالرهبان هم بلا شك أفضل و اقوى روحياً من الشخص العادي, لكن بالمقابل قد تجد الشخص العادي اكثر إختلاطاً بالمجتمع و أكثر نشاطاً في الإخبار عن المسيح.
إذن سؤالك لا يمكن قياسه بصورة عامة, لان لكل شخص حالته الشخصة و الإجتماعية التي تنبي عليها ماهية حياة, إن كانت للأفضل ام لا.
عموماً سؤال ممكن ان نجيب عليه بصورة آخرى, هل طلب الله من الجميع ان يكونوا في الرهبنة؟ الجواب طبعاً لا.. هل طلب الله ان يكون الكل بأسر و بعدين عن خدمة الرهبنة؟ الجواب طبعاً لا!
اذن ما الحل؟ الحل فهم شعب المسيح بكون جسد له أعضاء مختلفة بوضائف مختلفة, الله يدعوا قلبك و فكرك لشق طريق مُعين في حياتك, و مادامنا مؤمنين بمشيئة الرب فهو من سيختار الأفضل لنا, سواء كان بحياة البتولية ام الحياة الزوجية.

أخيراً أحب ان اسألك إن كان من الممكن أن تختار إسم آخر لعضويتك, لانه و بكل محبة و إحترام لشخصك قد يُفهم بقرائته بصورة مغلوطة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمه

اختلف يااخوةةةةةةةة فتقبلو منى

"من يتزوج يفعل حسن ومن لا يتزوج يفعل احسن"
احسن اسم تفضيل.. فيه يفضل الرسول عدم الزواج عن الزواج طلما المعيشه سوف تتم فى طاعه الله ومحبته

لاكن قال ايضا "التزوج افضل من التحرق" اذا كان الشخص غير قادر على الحياه التوليه

الراهب اعمق روحيا من الانسان العادى

الراهب اكثر دراسه من الانسان المرتبط باسره يعولها ويهتم بكل فرد فيها

دائما نجد عظائم الله على يد الرهان اكثر من غيرهم متزوجين

بمقدار ما يعيش الانسان مع المسيح , بمقدار ما يحصل على فضائل وثبات ومحبه


المسيح معكم*


----------



## Twin (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ قدوس*

*طبعاً قرأت ما كتب وأعتقد أن الأخوة تفاهموا معك وتواصلوا وأعتقد أنهم وفوا*
*ولكن لي أن أضيف فقط بالنسبة للأفضلية*

*يا أخي ليست هناك أفضلية بين إنسان كونه متزوج وأخر غير متزوج -وهنا أنا لا أقصد الراهب-*
*فالراهب أختار أن يكون عريس للسماء ولكن هناك من هم غير متزوجين وليسوا برهبان*
*نعود للأفضلية*
*وأقول أنه لا مكان لها في محضر الرب فالرب لا يفضل بين هذا وذاك*
*لأن لكل منهم رسالته الخاصة التي سيتممها*
*ونري أعظم مثل في عدم التفضيل في حادثة التجلي *
*فنري الرب يتجلي ومعه إيليا الناري وموسي*
*فإيليا بتول غير متزوج أما موسي فهو متزوج وأنجب*
*فأي منهم كانت له الأفضلية وقت التجلي ؟*

*فصدقني يا أخي قد أكون أنا غير متزوج وأخطئ أكثر وأكثر من كوني متزوج*
*والعكس موجود*
*وقد أكون راهب ويكون كل ما لي فهو للرب ولكني لم أصل لقامة إنسان متزوج*
*ونري هذا في حياة الكثيرين من الأباء الرهبان العمالقة التي لا نستحق مجرد ذكر أسمائها *
*مثل الأنبا دانيال أسقف برية شهيت والأنبا مقار وغيرهم من الأباء *
*فهم لم يصلوا لقامة بعض البسطاء*
*وكما يقولون "فيما يتناحر اللاهوتيين يتسلل البسطاء الي ملكوت الله"*
*فالأفضلية للقلب ونقاوته *

*أما عن الأختيار فهو يعود للإنسان وطبيعته الخاصة بل وتربيته وميوله *
*والأهم أختيار الله لرسالته التي سيتممها هذا الإنسان*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت Kerya_Layson*


Kerya_Layson قال:


> *اختلف يااخوةةةةةةةة فتقبلو منى*



*أنت أختلفت وأنا أختلف*
*وسأعلق تعليقات بسيطة*​


Kerya_Layson قال:


> *الراهب اعمق روحيا من الانسان العادى*


 
*من قال هذا ؟*
*الراهب أعمق من حيث ماذا ؟*
*فهو يصلي والإنسان العادي يصلي *
*هو يصوم والأخر يصوم*
*يختلي بنفسة والأخر مثله*
*قد يختلف في شئ واحد وهي الحروب أكثر عليه فالنعمة أكثر ولكن الكل واحد بحسب قامته*​


Kerya_Layson قال:


> *الراهب اكثر دراسه من الانسان المرتبط باسره يعولها ويهتم بكل فرد فيها*



*أعتقد أن هناك علمانيين أعظم في الدراسات من كثير من الرهبان*​


Kerya_Layson قال:


> *دائما نجد عظائم الله على يد الرهان اكثر من غيرهم متزوجين*



*قد نضع هذا تحت بند التحيز *
*فالله يفعل في الكل وبدون تحيز بحسب المعُطي من نعم*​


Kerya_Layson قال:


> *بمقدار ما يعيش الانسان مع المسيح , بمقدار ما يحصل على فضائل وثبات ومحبه*



*هذا صحيح ولنقيس هذا علي الإنسان فقط وليس علي الرتبه والأسم*​


Kerya_Layson قال:


> _*المسيح معكم*_



*ومعك حبيبي*
*ودعنا نكمل علي الخاص إن أردت لعدم تشتييت السؤال .....*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمه twin

اولا   ... انا اخ وليس اخت
ثانيا..  نعم .... لا داعى لتشتيت الموضوع
فقد اثرت ما تختلف معى فيه
لاكنى مقتنع تماما بما قاله الوحى الاهى على لسان بولس الرسول قائلا
من يتزوج يفعل حسن ومن لا يتزوج يفعل احسن

سؤال ... احسن من من يااخى؟؟؟
ثم سؤال اخر... اليس من قاوم البدع والهرطقات كلهم رهبان بتولين؟
الم يكن اثناسيوس ابو علم الاهوت اكثر داسه فى الاهوتيات من غيره العلمانى؟
الم يكن ديسقورس هو من رفض فكر اوطاخى؟
الم يكن  البابا تيموثاوس والانا شنودة هو من قاوم بدعه نسطور؟

نحن نعرف انه " ينما يتشاور الكثير من العلماء فى الامور الاهوتيه... يكون قد تسلسل كثيرا من البسطاء الى الملكوت"

من اعظم الامثله للتواضع رايناه فى شخص الراهب الصامت  يسطس الانطونى القدس

كل الاساقفه هم رهبان
وكل المطارنه والبطاركه هم رهبان

اليس ذلك سببا كافى لتفضل الراهب عن العلمانى فى دراسته وطيله وقته الذى يسمح لذلك

نحن راينا المسيح بتول... وراينا الرسل كثيرا منهم بتولين ومنهم من ترك زوجته بعد صعود المسيح له المجد
وحتى كثيرا من تلاميذ الرسل  عاشو بتولين

على اى حال  ليبارك الله اعمالنا كلا منا فى مكانه
الراهب فى صومعته
والعلمانى فى العالم يكرز ويبشر ويصير على خطى المسيح

اسف للاطاله وللتشتيت
نعمه وسلام*


----------



## Twin (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أعتذر يا أخي علي عدم تحديدي للنوع *

*عامة نكمل الموضوع دون تشتيت ................ وفي أقرب وقت سأكون معك علي الخاص لنتواصل دون تحيز لوجهات نظر معينه *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## george2111 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا هارض تعبير عن مفهومى 
بص ايها الاخ المبارك 
لما اوصى العهد القديم بالزواج والتكاثر كان من اجل نشر كلمة رب المجد وحتى يسمع كلام الرب فى كل المسكونة ولذلك اوصى بالزواج
اما فى وقتنا هذا فنحن لبد ان نقوم بالرهبنة 
انا بقول كدة لسبب مهم احنا دلوقتى بنجوز ونقرر ونتفق على مبداء الاطفال هنجيب اثنان ثلاثة لا هناجل شوية سنة اثان لحد ما ربنا يفرجها .
فبقنا نقل دا غير ان زمان كان فى تبشير اما دلوقتى فحنا بنسمع اهنتنا ونهرج وممكن نتريق مع الى بيتريق علينا 
فى نقطة اخرى ان الرهبنة ليها نسها يعنى مينفعش انك ليك اصحاب كتير واصدقاء ومرتبط بالدنيا اكتر من ربنا وتيجى تقول انا هترهبن 
حاول تقعد فى غرفة لوحدك لمدة اسبوع كل علاقتك برب المجد والكتاب المقدس وشوف هتقدر ولا
اتمنى انك تقدر تنسى العالم لو تقدر يبختك .
الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء 
اة نسيت كل شىء فى الزواج مبارح بس يكون الطرفان متفقين والمهم انك تكون ابن الرب فهل يليق بابن الرب كل شىء ان يهين زاتة او غيرة دة فى عين الاعتبار انت ابن يسوع هل يليق بك صنع .........................ام لا يليق.


----------



## خادم المسيح (3 سبتمبر 2009)

العزيز استفانوس..
وداعتك ومنطقك طوّعني.. سأغير اسم العضوية.. باركك الله وبارك فيك غيرتك التي لم تسلبك وداعتك.. 
الأخ العزيز My Rock
أشكرك على مجهودك الخرافي الذي ألمسه في المنتدى..
بداية.. أنا طرحت سؤالين آخرين ظننت أن لهما ترابطاً معيناً.. لكن يبدو أن أحدهما كان يجب أن يطرح في موضوع آخر..
الإخوة جميعاً..
إن النقطة التي أريد أن افهمها بشكل واضح: لماذا قال بولس أن عدم الزواج أحسن؟ يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن المتزوج يسعى لإرضاء زوجته.. وأرجو التوضيح هنا.. هل الإرضاء هو الإرضاء الجنسي وبالتالي فإن المتزوج يمارس الجنس وأما البتول فلا لذلك يكون البتول أحسن.. أم هل هو الإرضاء الاجتماعي والنفسي الناتج عن الحب الذي يجب أن يكون مبنيّاً على أساس محبة الله لنا؟
اتمنى أن يكون سؤالي واضحاً.. أشكر صبركم وردودكم..
بارككم الله جميعاً!


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ خادم المسيح*


خادم المسيح قال:


> إن النقطة التي أريد أن افهمها بشكل واضح: لماذا قال بولس أن عدم الزواج أحسن؟ يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن المتزوج يسعى لإرضاء زوجته.. وأرجو التوضيح هنا.. هل الإرضاء هو الإرضاء الجنسي وبالتالي فإن المتزوج يمارس الجنس وأما البتول فلا لذلك يكون البتول أحسن.. أم هل هو الإرضاء الاجتماعي والنفسي الناتج عن الحب الذي يجب أن يكون مبنيّاً على أساس محبة الله لنا؟


*فيما أردته حبيبي من تفسير وتوضيح هنا من جهة الأرضاء أتركه لك ولفكرك ....*
*ولكن دعني أقتبس جزء بسيط وسأتحدث عنه*​ 

[q-bible]*جَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ تُرَابا مِنَ الارْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي انْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ ادَمُ نَفْسا حَيَّةً. *[/q-bible]
[q-bible]

وَغَرَسَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ جَنَّةً فِي عَدْنٍ شَرْقا وَوَضَعَ هُنَاكَ ادَمَ الَّذِي جَبَلَهُ. 

وَانْبَتَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ شَهِيَّةٍ لِلنَّظَرِ وَجَيِّدَةٍ لِلاكْلِ وَشَجَرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ وَشَجَرَةَ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ. 
وَكَانَ نَهْرٌ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ عَدْنٍ لِيَسْقِيَ الْجَنَّةَ وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ يَنْقَسِمُ فَيَصِيرُ ارْبَعَةَ رُؤُوسٍ: 
اسْمُ الْوَاحِدِ فِيشُونُ وَهُوَ الْمُحِيطُ بِجَمِيعِ ارْضِ الْحَوِيلَةِ حَيْثُ الذَّهَبُ. 
وَذَهَبُ تِلْكَ الارْضِ جَيِّدٌ. هُنَاكَ الْمُقْلُ وَحَجَرُ الْجَزْعِ. 
وَاسْمُ النَّهْرِ الثَّانِي جِيحُونُ. وَهُوَ الْمُحِيطُ بِجَمِيعِ ارْضِ كُوشٍ. 
وَاسْمُ النَّهْرِ الثَّالِثِ حِدَّاقِلُ. وَهُوَ الْجَارِي شَرْقِيَّ اشُّورَ. وَالنَّهْرُ الرَّابِعُ الْفُرَاتُ. 
وَاخَذَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا. 
وَاوْصَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ قَائِلا: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَاكُلُ اكْلا 
وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ». 
*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّدا انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ». *
وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ فَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. 
فَدَعَا ادَمُ بِاسْمَاءٍ جَمِيعَ الْبَهَائِمِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَمِيعَ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. وَامَّا لِنَفْسِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدْ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ. 
فَاوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ سُبَاتا عَلَى ادَمَ فَنَامَ فَاخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ اضْلاعِهِ وَمَلَا مَكَانَهَا لَحْما. 
وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي اخَذَهَا مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً وَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ. 
*فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «هَذِهِ الْانَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَاةً لانَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ اخِذَتْ».* 
*لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا.*​

[/q-bible]

*أعتقد ظهر ما أريد*​ 

*هنا الرب خلق أدم من تراب خلقه تاجاً للخليقة ككل وبعد أن أتمها خلق له حواء لتكون معينه ونظيره وكان هذا بعد أن أوضح الله من ليس بالجيد أن يكون أدم وحيداً *
*فالله خلق حواء من أجل أن تكون مع أدم نظيراً معيناً *​


*بعد هذا لو وضعنا هذا بجانب ما قاله الرسول بولس ماذا ستكون النتيجة ؟*
*الله خلق حواء لأدم لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ليكونا جسداً واحداً *
*ولذلك اوضح السيد المسيح هذا في قوله ولنركز .....*​
[q-bible]

جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟» 
*فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» *
*وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. *
*إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». *
فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» 
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا. 
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي». 
*قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!» *
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم *
*لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ».*​
[/q-bible]

*نري هنا ان السيد المسيح أوضح سر الزواج وسر خلقة الله للرجل والمرأة ذكراً وأنثي*
*وهذا الزواج سر مقدس لمجد أسم الله ولا يستطيع أن يفرقه إنسان لأن الله هو مُجمعه*
*ومن ثم تكلم عن البتوليه وسر الحياة الخاصة التي يختارها من لا يستطيع أن يتزوج *
*ولكنه قال في نهاية الحديث ......* *[q-bible]مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ[/q-bible]*
*فهنا نقول أن السيد المسيح قدم شئ عن شئ .... لا*​


*ولكني أحببت أن أقول من مشاركتي شئ واحد وهو من قال هذا الأحسن والتقديم هو بولس الرسول -وهو بالفعل مساق من الروح القدس- ولكن هذا الوحي وسر الروح القدس لا يلغي فكر الكاتب ورأيه الشخصي ما دام لم يتعارض مع فكر الله .*​


*وليكون بركة*​


*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## aber (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*******************
تمت التحرير فقط لا الحذف 

يا أخي السيف المسلول لك ما تريد إن أردت فلتراسلني علي الخاص وأنا معك سأكون ولنضع ما تريد من شروط لنلتزم بها وأنا معك 
ولتكن أكثر رقي فيما تريد وفيما تقول 
..................................................... المشرف*


----------



## aber (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا موافق كيف أصل الي الخاص


----------



## خادم المسيح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز Twin
أعتذر عن ردّي المتأخر.. وأشكرك كثيراً على ردّكَ الراقي! لقد أصبت التساؤل الذي كان يحوم في صدري وبدّدت غبار الشك! 
ليباركك الله ويبارك أبناء هذا المنتدى


----------

